# Piratage de Safari même sous iOS 10.2.1



## hgaliegue (25 Janvier 2017)

Bonjour à tous, 
depuis ce matin, quand je lance Safari sur mon iPhone, une page demandant de payer un amende s'affiche invariablement. Je n'ai commis aucune faute et je crois à l'escroquerie. Pouvez m'aider pour supprimer ce phénomène non réglé par la maj de version


----------



## marenostrum (25 Janvier 2017)

Réglages > Safari > Effacer historique, données de site


----------



## hgaliegue (26 Janvier 2017)

Merci beaucoup ! Ça remarche


----------



## Sly54 (26 Janvier 2017)

hgaliegue a dit:


> Je n'ai commis aucune faute et je crois à l'escroquerie.


Et même si tu avais à te sentir coupable…
C'est une escroquerie à 100% : le fisc, se faire payer à coup de cartes iTunes


----------



## r e m y (26 Janvier 2017)

Ca mériterait un dépôt de plainte.... le numero de carte iTunes est censé etre envoyé sur un numero de téléphone portable. J'imagine que l'escroc est derrière ce numero de portable, sinon comment obtiendrait-il le code de la carte iTunes?
Mais si c'est le cas....c'est vraiment des amateurs. 
Sinon, je ne comprends pas comment fonctionne l'escroquerie.


----------

